# Other Languages > jQuery >  Dropping to assign the imageurl to the image control the image was dropped on?

## Jigabyte

Hi Peeps,

I have an image which the end user can drag and I now want to allow them to drop it over several other image controls and populate that image control with the dragged image. Can anyone please help as I am a novice to jQuery!!!

 :Frown:  :Frown: 

Jiggy!

----------


## Jigabyte

Okay I can now do the above but does anyone know a better solution because I will have to have the drop event for all 16 image controls? Here is my code:-

    <script type="text/javascript">
            function pageLoad(){
                $('#divPreview').draggable({ helper: "clone",
                    cursor: "move"
                });
                $('#divCleanTool1').droppable({
                    drop: function (event, ui) {
                        var $imagedrop = $('#divCleanTool1').find('img').map(function () {
                            var $imagedrag = $('#divPreview').find('img').map(function () {
                                return this.src;
                            }).get();
                            this.src = $imagedrag;
                        });
                    }
                });
            };
    </script>

----------


## Jigabyte

Plenty of views but not answers. Must be the only way to do it  :Frown:

----------

